# New Shooters Contest!



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

It's giveaway time again, and this one is aimed at the newer members of our community! For this contest, I want to see some serious recycling, (if there ever was such a thing haha) and that means cans cans, and more cans! Bean cans, Soup cans, pop cans, beer cans, heck I'll even take some long-distance coffee cans LOL! The idea here is to Rack yourself up a tally, everything will be on the honor System. Rules are simple from the time you finish reading this post until October 15th, I want you guys shredding cans like they're going out of style. This Thread is going to get pic heavy, as I want the running tally being kept by the shooters. Each killed can requires a picture with the frame used, you can have as many dead cans in one picture as you want, but those ones are now accounted for and obviously will count no further. So for example if your first photo shows 5 dead cans, you're 2nd shows 5 dead cans then your third one with five cans would say that you're up to 15 and so on. He who smashes the most Cannery will be declared the winner! I have a feeling they are going to be some guys rifling through their neighbor's recycling LOL! Really this contest is open to all, but I really would like help out our new shooters with becoming comfortable in our little cult haha. No restrictions on frames, slings, or ammo - no trebuchets allowed!

Winner will recieve a WASP Delta Wing & a variety pack of premade bandsets by me. 

So what are you waiting for, finish your drink, rinse out that can and blast the sucker in half! Happy shooting guys, looking forward to seeing the mountains of foil you create from those cans! 
















Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice giveaway.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks matt! I just thought of a side rule I'd like to add, forever Bean can you cut that counts as five soda / beer cans. If you ever cut a bean can than you know why, if you haven't you should give it a shot!

Happy shooting!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool giveaway!! This could get expensive here in Michigan as cans are valued at 10 cents each, but the sound of nailing that can is well worth it.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> Cool giveaway!! This could get expensive here in Michigan as cans are valued at 10 cents each, but the sound of nailing that can is well worth it.


Thanks man! Im hoping this will get some poepe thinking avout recycling, best way when all you can think about is how to get your hands on more cans lol!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sounds like fun! Was there a specified distance? Sorry if I missed it bro.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Here's my first entry! 
Entry #1
1 can, Jedi slingchucks, 1632 tubes, 3/8 steel, 33ft.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Entry #2
1 can, The Hare Splitter, double orange Chinese flatbands, 3/8 steel, 33 ft.

Before and after shots!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

1 can, small cast ranger, 7/8 straight cut simple shot black, assorted ammo from the bottom of my catch box. I shot from 45 feet.
Before








After









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Covert5 said:


> Sounds like fun! Was there a specified distance? Sorry if I missed it bro.


Im gonna ask that people are at least 7 paces so your not just point blank shooting lol what would be the fun in that? 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Great start guys, nice shooting!

Covert 5 - 2
MIsling -1

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

My effort from yesterday 5 soda cans. I started on a large tin thinking the large target would be nice but gave up after a short while. That thing would have taken forever.

Im really enjoying this, its really made me focus on my accuracy, particularly on my elevation which has been all over the place. That last shot to complete the cut can be challenging, and is so dang satisfying when you get it.

Im shooting from 10m.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

waimser said:


> My effort from yesterday 5 soda cans. I started on a large tin thinking the large target would be nice but gave up after a short while. That thing would have taken forever.
> 
> Im really enjoying this, its really made me focus on my accuracy, particularly on my elevation which has been all over the place. That last shot to complete the cut can be challenging, and is so dang satisfying when you get it.
> 
> Im shooting from 10m.


Great work waimser, that puts you in the lead! & youre right about those bean cans theyre tough thats why I said anyone who cuts one gets 5 cans haha. 

I too love shooting cans for accuracy. Some folks dont see the benefit but the way I look at it, you start out with a large target that gets trickier the more damage it takes - not many targets that can do that. Amp it up by using red bull cans, hanging it on a long string so the slightest breeze pushes it around and back off to 15m. I find it very simalar to shooting doves off branches and its A LOT of fun especially with big ammo like marbles. 

Sling on gentlemen, it stands:

Covert5: 2
MIsling: 1
waimser: 5

A great start! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Entry #3

2 cans
Frameless bareback and hare splitter
3/8 steel
33 ft.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very nice Covert! I sure like that hare splitter its pretty cool, seems to be working quite wellnfor ya!  Shooters now stand at:

Covert5: 4
MIsling: 1
waimser: 5

You guys are lucky someone else isn't hosting this and Im not apart of it, Ive cut 10 cans tonight - thats as many as you guys combined - come on shooters, let me hear your war cry!! Haha jk have fun guys!! 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Haha, nice. I managed a few cans over the last few days, I need to get pics up when I find time.

These couple weeks crept up on me and I realised I'm moving house on Wednesday. I should have gone all out on the cans while I had the opportunity.

Oh well, I get the fun of setting up a new range next week at least


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

waimser said:


> Haha, nice. I managed a few cans over the last few days, I need to get pics up when I find time.
> 
> These couple weeks crept up on me and I realised I'm moving house on Wednesday. I should have gone all out on the cans while I had the opportunity.
> 
> Oh well, I get the fun of setting up a new range next week at least


Haha no worries man I hear you, I'm moving over the next few days myself! Best of luck on the move, look forward to seeing new range and some more busted cans. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Entry #4

2 cans
"Mikey" Slingchucks butterfly and frameless butterfly
33ft.
3/8 steel


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

And Covert5 takes the lead with another two blue bin bandits thoroughly crushed LOL! That puts us at:

Covert5: 6
MIsling: 1
waimser: 5

Keep it up guys lots of time left! 

...if this gets heated I may hust have to up the prize lol!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Entry #5

1 can

Hare Splitter

3/8 steel

33 ft.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ouff Covert in it to win it with 7 cans! Nice shooting my friend!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Chalk me up for 2 BPC.

Recycling day so out of cans...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nicccce we got another pony in this race!!

Covert 5: 7
MIsling: 1 
Waimser: 5
Matt Walt: 2

Keep em coming guys! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Lol did not know there was a contest. But have been severing several cans this week. Enjoy guys!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Shot a couple of cans over the last few days.
These 4 were shot with 7/16 steel from about 45 feet.








This one was shot with 1/4 steel from about 21 feet. (Longest distance I can shoot inside)









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

+5 please BPC

Food tins take some abuse. Not sure 5 quite adds up


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Entry #6

3 cans

"Mikey" Slingchucks using standard marbles.

Pocket Predator S.E.R.E. using 3/8 steel.

33 ft.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

This took forever! Bands broke on my initial frame that I was shooting 7/16 steel with, so I had to finish it off with a lighter setup using 5/16 steel.








These steel cans are tough!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

nice job you guys

:banana:


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Entry #7

1 can

Switching from my "Mikey" slingchucks butterfly to frameless butterfly

3/8 steel

33 ft.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> +5 please BPC
> 
> Food tins take some abuse. Not sure 5 quite adds up
> 
> ...


Great job Matt! I know what you mean those things are monsters to beat in two , it was an afterthought that I didn't think through LOL. Next time I'm making them worth 7 cans, as I figure it like this:

1 pop can usually 7 or so shots. One bean can proably about 50. 7×7=49 so 7 cans at seven shots a piece is about equal to 50 shots on one bean can. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MIsling said:


> This took forever! Bands broke on my initial frame that I was shooting 7/16 steel with, so I had to finish it off with a lighter setup using 5/16 steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did that with just those little steels!? Awesome!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow, quite the increase in numbers since my last update on here you guys are really beating the snot out of those cans!

Current Standings:

Covert 5: 11
MIsling: 11
Waimser: 5
Mattwalt: 7

Four more days guys, plenty of time for things to change!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Also guys dont feel bad, Chef goes through alot of cans out in the woods...

..a LOT of cans lol.

(Excuse the mess this is from when I was moving I thought it was funny lol.)

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Until what time tomorrow do we have to submit entries?


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Dang I havnt had time to shoot any more cans since the move. I managed 5 i think a day or so before moving, though I may have buried the tablet i took the pic on too deep in a box somewhere.

Lucky my 10 wouldnt have done the trick anyway.

Sure was a fun way to get some accuracy improvement. Waiting with baited breath to see who wins it


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Covert5 said:


> Until what time tomorrow do we have to submit entries?


12 am EDT tonight 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Come on guys final day, and its Slingshot Sunday! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

3 more!








I shot from a couple of distances ranging from 35-50 feet with 7/16 and 5/16 steel.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MIsling takes the lead just shy of the finish line!

Standings are:

Covert 5: 11
MIsling: 14
Waimser: 5
Mattwalt: 7

Ouuuu this gonna be a close one! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

2. 
Hours. 
Remaining.



Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Entry #8

Man I had to set up my flashlight because it was getting dark! Didn't think I was going to make it. It took me awhile with a soup can but when the bottom half fell I was so stoked!

1 soup can=5 and 1 can

3/8 hexnuts and 3/8 steel

Hare Splitter and my prototype

33ft

I took a picture without a flash to show the darkness lol! The 2nd picture I used a flash so you can tell its a soup can.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Holy cow! Now we've got Covert 5 screaming up into first! A monster kill on a soup can, and a nice tall can secondary, its gonna be a very close race folks!

Covert 5: 17
MIsling: 14
Waimser: 5
Mattwalt: 7

35 minutes remaining, nothings impossible guys!! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Well it looks like ole' Covert 5 took the race with 17 cans, well done man! A solid effort by all, that was a fun contest! Glad it got you guys shooting, Ill get a PM over to you Covert, thanks for taking part guys!

Covert 5: 17
MIsling: 14
Waimser: 5
Mattwalt: 7

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey BC,

Thanks for throwing this contest it was a lot of fun and a close one! Thanks for inspiring us to shoot and practice bro!

Mlsling, Waimser, and Mattwalt great shooting and thanks for participating! I'm sure one of the biggest challenges for us was finding the time to shoot during our busy schedules!

Sling on!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice work Covert5! 
And thanks for putting this on BC!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Congratz on the win 

Especially for doing it by chewing your way through that soup can.



Covert5 said:


> Hey BC,
> 
> Thanks for throwing this contest it was a lot of fun and a close one! Thanks for inspiring us to shoot and practice bro!
> 
> ...


Yup its funny the way things work out, Any other time, and Ive had so much time on my hands its not funny. Still, pretty sure id have run out of cans and wouldve needed to resort to spaghetti cans. Ive been mainly using mini spaghetti cans lately though so it would have been real tough


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Waimser, thanks bro. That soup can was no joke! It was getting dark and I think my neighbors were already getting pissed! Lol


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Soup cans are no joke at all... Worst two things. Initially they shrink to half their size - followed by putting most of my shots cleanly through the hole I had made in the centre.

Thanks bpc - great contest. It definitely had me shooting more. If I had more tins I would have laid some major hurt down.


----------

